# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm vui chơi giải trí dịp 30/4 và 1/5

## hangnt

> *>> Địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng ở miền Bắc dịp 30/4 và 1/5*


*Dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 năm nay rơi vào cuối tuần nên bạn sẽ được nghỉ đến 4 ngày. Nếu không có điều kiện để làm một chuyến du lịch xa bạn cũng đừng vì thế mà bỏ lỡ thời gian quý báu này để thay đổi không khí. Didau xin gợi ý cho bạn những điểm vui chơi gần mà bạn có thể đi lại trong ngày hoặc nghỉ qua đêm tùy theo nhu cầu của bạn.* 

*Những điểm vui chơi gần Hà Nội

1. Gốm Bát Tràng*

Làng gốm Bát Tràng thuộc huyện Gia Lâm, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội hơn 10km về phía đông – nam.

Làng gốm Bát Tràng đã tồn tại ở ven đô Thăng Long với tư cách một làng nghề khoảng hơn 500 năm nay. Đến Bát Tràng, bạn không chỉ được dạo chơi quanh làng gốm, chợ gốm,... mà còn có thể tự tay làm cho mình, bạn bè, người thân những sản phẩm gốm sứ. Bạn có thể mang kiệt tác của mình về với chỉ 10 đến 15 nghìn/1 đồ vật nhỏ.


*2. Làng Cổ Đường lâm*

Làng cổ Đường Lâm thuộc thị xã Sơn Tây – Hà Nội. Nằm cạnh quốc lộ 32.
Đi Đường Lâm bạn có thể đi trong ngày.  Để tham quan hết làng cổ Đường Lâm có thể đi bộ hoặc bạn thử cố gắng thương lượng để thuê xe đạp của những hộ dân ở đây với giá từ 20.000 đồng -30.000 đồng.

Tới Đường Lâm, bạn sẽ được tham quan những ngôi nhà, bến nước, sân đình cổ kính. Ngoài ra, bạn nên đi thăm chùa Mía, đình Mông Phụ, và tham quan những hộ làm tương Đường Lâm. Đã tới Đường Lâm bạn nên đi thêm khoảng 1km để thăm đền thờ Phùng Hưng, lăng Ngô Quyền.


*Hành trình khám phá đường Lâm từ Hà Nội:*

Đường Lâm chỉ cách Hà Nội khoảng 50km, cách Sơn Tây chừng 5km về hướng Đông, bao gồm 9 làng, trong đó có 5 làng Cam Thịnh, Mông Phụ, Đoài Giáp, Đông Sàng và Cam Lâm nằm kế cận nhau. Du khách có thể tới Đường Lâm bằng ô-tô, xe máy, xe buýt hay xe ôm. Để thăm thú trong làng, du khách có thể đi bộ hay thuê xe đạp của những người dân địa phương. Trưa đến, du khách có thể thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã tại một ngôi nhà cổ nào đó trong làng. Và khi về du khách có thể mua kẹo dồi ở quán nước cổng làng về làm quà quê.

Lưu ý các bạn khi đi xe Bus lên đường Lâm: Bạn bắt chuyến xe Bus 201(Kim Mã - Viện 105 - Sơn Tây). Tuy nhiên, bạn nên để ý bắt chuyến xe Bus 201 Trung Hà, không nên bắt chuyến 201 Tây Sơn vì nếu tận ở Tây sơn thì bạn phải bắt xe ôm mới đi vào đường Lâm được. Còn nếu 201 Trung Hà thì bạn lên xe và chỉ cần bảo với phụ xe cho bạn xuống đường Lâm thì bạn sẽ xuống được ngay đầu làng luôn.

Còn nếu bạn đi xe máy hoặc ô tô xuất phát từ Hà nội thì bạn đi theo đường Láng Hòa Lạc, đi thẳng lên đến Viện Quân Y 105, đi tiếp sẽ lên đến Thị xã Sơn Tây (đến đây bạn có thể hỏi đường đi Lò Vôi Yên Thịnh), đi qua nội thị khoảng 5km, bạn sẽ gặp một ngôi nhà 7 tầng rất cũ và có một con đường nhỏ, bạn cứ đi vào con đường nhỏ này bạn sẽ bắt gặp được cánh cổng làng Cổ đẹp nhất Việt Nam

*3. Công Viên Nước Hồ Tây*

Sau những tháng nghỉ đông dài, Công viên nước Hồ Tây sẽ chính thức mở cửa hoạt động vào ngày 21/4/2012. 


*4 . Khu dã ngoại Sơn Tinh Camp*

Cách Hà Nội 35 km thẳng theo đại lộ Thăng Long. Sơn Tinh Camp (sontinhcamp) là khu cắm trại đầu tiên tại Hà Nội. Sơn Tinh Camp nằm trên một bán đảo, bao quanh bởi hồ nước với riêng một con đường vào đảo. Tại đây có đầy đủ các mô hình cắm trại, loại trại và các dịch vụ phù hợp với dã ngoại 1 ngày, 2 ngày như: trại đơn, đôi, trại tập thể, trại gia đình tự cắm hoặc cắm sẵn. Thuê trọn hoặc thuê chỗ để cắm trại.

Ngoài ra, ở khu dã ngoại còn có các trò chơi theo nhu cầu từng đối tượng khách như: Team building (xây dựng đội hình đội ngũ) cho công ty. Trò chơi liên hoàn cho trẻ em trong rừng. Trò chơi mạo hiểm (leo vách) cho thanh niên, nhóm bạn. Đua bè, chèo thuyền, xem cò, thuyền tham quan hồ, lửa trại, trò chơi lửa trại, karaoke, âm thanh v.v.



Ảnh: Nam Vũ
*5 . Văn Minh Resort*

Nằm ở cửa ngõ Thủ đô, bên Quốc Lộ 6 đi Hòa Bình và cách Trung tâm Hà Nội nửa giờ ô tô, Văn Minh Resort là một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng, gần 2 danh thắng quốc gia là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian. Đây cũng là một địa chỉ khá lí tưởng cho bạn lựa chọn.

Địa chỉ: Chúc Sơn, huyện Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội


Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh Resort nằm giữa một không gian ngoại ô đậm đà bản sắc văn hoá Đồng bằng bắc bộ và phảng phất chút hương vị của núi đồi Tây Bắc. Cách trung tâm Hà Nội nửa giờ đi ô tô và gần hai danh thắng Quốc gia là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian, Văn Minh Resort được du khách gần xa biết đến là một khu nghỉ dưỡng với đa dạng các dịch vụ bao gồm:
+ Hệ thống phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, hiện đại và sang trọng.
+ Vườn ẩm thực mang những nét đặc trưng riêng biệt: Nhà hàng Xứ Đoài (đặc sản của núi rừng Tây Bắc), Nhà hàng  Cá sông Đà (đặc sản của sông Đà) và Nhà hàng Chúc Sơn (các món ăn dân tộc của địa phương).
+ Bên cạnh đó, Khu nghỉ dưỡng còn đầu tư sân Tennis trên nền đất nện và khu Vật lý trị liệu kết hợp phương pháp bấm huyệt cổ truyền y học phương Đông với các loại thảo dược từ thiên nhiên.
+ Ngoài ra, khu thư giãn, giải trí của Văn Minh Resort đa dạng và hiện đại đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của du khách bao gồm khu Café, Karaoke, khu câu cá và khu vui chơi trẻ em.
+ Hệ thống phòng Hội nghị, hội thảo được trang bị hiện đại.
+ Hoạt động Teambuilding, tổ chức tiệc cưới, tiệc Hội nghị được phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

*6. Khu Du lịch sinh thái Asean Resort*

Chỉ 35 km từ trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội đi về phía Tây theo đường cao tốc Láng Hòa Lạc, Asean Resort & Spa là khu du lịch sinh thái rộng 17 ha thuộc vùng núi Ba vì bốn mùa cỏ cây hoa trái xanh tươi.

Tại Asean có nhiều hình thức giải trí như bể bơi, sân golf, sân tennis, spa, hay trượt cỏ và câu cá. Ngoài ra, ở Asean có không gian và bãi cỏ lớn, nên bạn có thể tổ chức các loại hình vui chơi giải trí dân gian có sự tham gia của nhiều người như: kéo co, bóng đá, đập niêu, lửa trại và hàng chục trò chơi Team Building.


*7. Khu du lịch sinh thái hồ Quan Sơn - Mỹ Đức*

Chỉ cách Hà Nội chừng 50 km nên bạn có thể xuất phát từ sáng sớm bằng xe máy. Hồ Quan Sơn, thuộc huyện Mỹ Đức. Nơi đây có gần 100 ngọn núi đá nhấp nhô, hình thù ấn tượng, và đa số rất tròn bao quanh mặt hồ.

Đến đây, chắc hẳn bạn sẽ có một ngày thưởng ngoạn cảnh trời mây, nước biếc bao la, rũ bỏ mệt mỏi bởi những tour sinh thái dưới mặt hồ, trên sườn núi hấp dẫn.


*8. Khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa, Ba Vì*

Chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ từ Hà Nội theo đường cao tốc Láng - Hoà Lạc là bạn đã được về với khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Tiên Sa, nằm dưới chân núi Tản, thuộc xã Tản Lĩnh của huyện Ba Vì.

Khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa được chia thành nhiều khu vực với các hình thức giải trí phong phú đa dạng, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách du lịch. Vào ngày hè nóng, ở đây có 3 bể bơi để bạn tắm mát. Nếu thích cảm giác mạnh bạn hãy thử sức với 2 làn phi thuyền lướt song.


*9. Khu suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy – Phú Thọ*

Khu nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy là một khu vực rộng nằm ở phía Tây bên bờ Sông Đà, thuộc địa phận xã La Phù, huyện Thanh Thuỷ, tỉnh Phú Thọ, cách Hà Nội 65 km về hướng Tây Bắc.


Mỏ nước khoáng nóng ở Thanh Thủy có quy mô diện tích khoảng 1km2, nằm sâu chừng 30-40m, đạt độ nóng trung bình 50-60 độ C… Nước nóng ở đây được dẫn vào bể ở khu du lịch Thanh Thủy qua các đường ống được chôn ở dưới đất  bơm lên từ các giếng các đó 1 km.

Ở đây có những món ăn đặc sản như dê núi đá, cá Sông Đà, nếp nương mà bạn nên thử. Nếu ăn cá, bạn sẽ được ăn loại cá chép hoặc cá ngạnh được đánh bắt từ sông Đà. Khi nấu lên, cá có mùi vị đặc trưng: Thơm, ngon, ngọt mà không béo, không gây cho người ăn cảm giác ngấy, chán. Gà tổng Thượng là giống gà được mua từ trên núi thịt thơm và chắc. Tùy theo ý thích mà bạn có thể yêu cầu nhà hàng luộc, rang, nướng hay quay giòn… Tuy nhiên theo chúng tôi thì luộc hay nướng là ngon nhất vì sẽ giữ được độ ngọt của thịt gà.

Ngoài dịch vụ tắm bùn; tắm khoáng hương liệu, hay ngâm tắm khoáng trong bồn gỗ; ở đây còn có sân tennis, cầu lông, bóng bàn, Bi-a, phòng hát Karaoke chuyên dụng để bạn giải trí. Nếu bạn đi theo đoàn đông, hãy thử leo núi, cắm - đốt lửa trại, hay thuê những chiếc xe đạp dạo vòng vãn cảnh...

*Chỉ Dẫn:*

Từ Hà Nội đến với Thanh Thuỷ bạn có thể đi theo 02 đường. Đường Láng - Hoà Lạc (đại lộ Thăng Long) hoặc đường 32 (Hà Nội - Sơn Tây).

*10 . Khu Suối khoáng nóng Kim Bôi – Hòa Bình*

Khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi thuộc xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì, huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình.

Đến Kim Bôi, ngoài việc tắm suối khoáng nóng, bạn còn có cơ hội ngâm bùn hay thưởng thức những món đặc sản nổi tiếng của nơi đây như cỗ lá lợn thui, dê núi đá, quả lặc lè, cá nhảy…. Nếu muốn, bạn có thể rong ruổi tham quan các địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng gần đó Mai Châu, thác Hoà Bình...





> *>> Địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng ở miền Bắc dịp 30/4 và 1/5*

----------


## Alyaj

Chà toàn nơi hấp dẫn ko
Hồ Tây chắc là đông lắm nên mih k thích
Thật tuyệt nếu ra ngoại thành chơi

----------


## cv2012

mình bổ sung thêm vài nơi ăn chơi giải trí ở Sài thành nè


sau một tuần làm việc mệt mỏi bạn muốn dành buổi tối thứ 7 của mình cho việc gì nào? "thứ 7 máu chảy về tim, lim dim tìm chỗ ngủ" hay là cùng bạn bè đi sả stress và tự thưởng cho bản thân sau 1 tuần làm việc căng thẳng...


*Ngôi nhà Hollywood* - Địa điểm vui chơi không thể bỏ qua:


Khi mùa lễ hội đang cận kề, các teen nhà mình cũng đang rất hào hứng muốn rong chơi vào những ngày lễ này để có thể xả stress sau những ngày vất vả vì chuyện học hành, thi cử. Chúng tớ sẽ dẫn bạn đi thăm quan một khu vui chơi kiểu Mỹ lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam và chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những ngày lễ đáng nhớ khi trải nghiệm ở khu vui chơi Ngôi nhà Hollywood.



Khu mê cung Hollywood.


Bạn là người đam mê mạo hiểm, yêu thích những bộ phim hành động kinh dị nước ngoài thì không thể bỏ qua cuộc phiêu lưu tại Mê cung Hollywood với các mô hình, kỹ thuật hiện đại bậc nhất từ Mỹ tái hiện lại nhiều bộ phim và cùng trải nghiệm những cảm xúc hồi hộp, ly kỳ khi lần lượt tự mình khám phá. Còn gì thích thú hơn khi đến với khu vui chơi Mê Cung Hollywood, bạn sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến và gặp gỡ các nhân vật kinh dị trong các bộ phim ăn khách như: Zombie, Saw, The ring, Scream, Friday 13th, Exorcist, My bloody valentine, The grudge… được chụp hình và lưu lại kỷ niệm với các nhân vật trong các bộ phim nổi tiếng của Mỹ. 


*CLB THE BCR PAINTBALL(BẮN SÚNG SƠN)*





Paintball (bắn súng sơn) là một môn thể thao đánh trận giả được mô phỏng như thật trong các trận chiến. Số người chơi được chia làm 2 đội. Mỗi đội có nhiệm vụ loại trừ đội đối phương bằng cách bắn các viên đạn sơn màu vào áo giáp của các thành viên đội đối phương. 


Người tham gia được trang bị súng, đạn sơn, quân phục, áo giáp, nón, mặt nạ bảo hộ… để đảm bảo sự an toàn khi ra trận. Đây là trò chơi mang tính đồng đội cao, giúp rèn luyện khả năng quan sát, phán đoán, mưu trí, dũng cảm, tinh thần đoàn kết và tăng cường sức khỏe… 


Trò chơi được dàn dựng theo sát 03 mô hình trận địa như: thành thị, rừng núi, & đồng bằng với quy mô từ 8 người đến 20 người mỗi bên. Ngoài ra, speedball đáp ứng cho nhóm nhỏ 4 người vẫn chơi được. 


Ngoài dịch vụ paintball, Công ty The BCR còn cung cấp cho bạn các dịch vụ khác như: nhà hàng có sức chứa khoảng 300 khách và có thể phục vụ ngoài trời khoảng 1.000 khách; hồ bơi trung tâm dành cho phụ nữ và trẻ em; hồ bơi sông Tắc (gần 1.000m2 mặt nước) dành cho những ai thích bơi lội, thi đấu; sân tennis, mô tô nước, câu cá,...Mọi thông tin các bạn có thể vô đây Hoặc có thể vô FanPage của The BCR





*Vũ trường Mưa Rừng*





Mưa Rừng với sức chứa 300 người, có dàn nhạc sống sôi động, phục vụ các loại rượu ngon và phong cách phục vụ lịch sự.Địa Chỉ: 5,15 Hồ Huấn Nghiệp, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 088257783


*Quán karaoke Vbox*





VBOX có 1 điểm mạnh là các ca khúc quốc tế được cập nhật khá đầy đủ. Nhất là các ca khúc của các ca sĩ nổi tiếng như Lady Gaga, Britney,..Địa Chỉ: 552,554 Trần Hưng Đạo, Phường 2, Quận 5, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 0839233939 


*NHÀ HÁT HỎA BÌNH*





nhà hát Hòa Bình: số 240-242 đường 3 Tháng 2, phường 12, quận 10. Với khuôn viên có tổng diện tích 16.500 m2. Tọa lạc tại khu vực trung tâm quận 10, cách khu trung tâm các quận 1, quận 3, quận 5, quận 11 và quận Tân Bình của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 04 km. Rất thuận tiện cho việc đi lại của khán giả và các đơn vị tổ chức chương trình.


*Rạp chiếu phim  Cinebox 212*





Rạp Cinebox được trang bị các màn ảnh lớn với chất lượng hình ảnh theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Hệ thống âm thanh đa chiều - Dolby digital.Địa Chỉ: 212 Lý Chính Thắng, Quận 3, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 0839350610


*Còn đây là những nơi dành cho người yêu thích thể thao:*


*Sân bóng đá mini Quốc phòng 2*





Sân quốc phòng 2 gồm có 2 sân 7 người và 1 sân 11 người. Ngoài ra, còn có dịch vụ nước uống, thuê áo.Địa Chỉ: Sân Vận Động Quân Khu 7 , Phổ Quang Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 089973812 


*Sân Golf Rạch Chiếc*





Sân tập golf Rạch Chiếc có diện tích 5 ha được bao phủ với thảm cỏ xanh tươi, tạo cảnh quang về thảm thực vật tự nhiên. Với một sân tập gồm 60 máy phát banh, 1 cửa hàng bán dụng cụ golf cho khách tập chip và lừa banh.Địa Chỉ: Xa lộ Hà Nội, Phường An Phú, Quận 2, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 088960756


ngoài ra còn có các nơi khác như:
sân tennis CLB Kỳ Hòa





Có 6 sân thi đấu. Mặt sân tốt.
Địa chỉ: số 12 đường 3/2 - Phường - Quận 10
Điện thoại: 08 8632751


hồ bơi khách sạn Equatorial





(là khách sạn 5 sao, số 242 đường Trần Bình Trọng, Q5) Hồ nằm ở tầng 4 của khách sạn. Hồ này liên tiếp trong 3 năm qua, được bạn đọc tạp chí The Guide bình chọn là hồ bơi tốt nhất của Thành phố. Hồ có chiều dài 24 mét, chiều ngang 8 mét, rất thích hợp cho những người biết bơi và mê bơi vì hồ dài đến 24 mét, nên có thể bơi được nhiều. Kế bên hồ này có một hồ nhỏ bán nguyệt dành cho trẻ em. Nước trong hai hồ này được lọc liên tục 24/24 giờ. Trên bờ hồ có những ghế dài để khách nằm phơi nắng với khăn sạch được phục vụ miễn phí. Cạnh hồ bơi còn có khu tâp thể dục, yoga, dưỡng sinh với cây xanh và không khí thoáng đãng. Hồ bơi mở cửa hàng ngày cho tất cả mọi người, giá vé người lớn là 7 đô la/người/lần, trẻ em 4 đô la/người/lần. Giá vé này không giới hạn giờ bơi, và được sử dụng miễn phí khăn, nước tinh khiết, hồ thủy lực massaga (jacuzzi), xông hơi nóng - lạnh (sauna - steambath), huấn luyện viên chuyên nghiệp hướng dẫn bơi miễn phí. Có giá đặc biệt dành cho hội viên là 700 đô la/người/năm


câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương





Khu câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương nằm cách đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Quận 5, TP.HCM khoảng 2,7km; gần khu đô thị mới Phú Mỹ Hưng; cách đại lộ Nam Sài Gòn (Nguyễn Văn Linh) 100m (ngay ngã tư Nguyễn Văn Linh – Phạm Hùng (Chánh Hưng cũ)), giáp ranh quận 7 và quận 8.


Nằm trong khuôn viên rộng hơn 60.000m2, khung cảnh xung quanh còn hoang sơ mang khung cảnh đồng quê với ao, ruộng và cây xanh, bóng dừa rợp mát, khu Câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương có nhiều không gian cho Quý khách lựa chọn. Khu vực hồ lớn với diện tích mặt nước rộng 1,5ha dành cho những tay câu chuyên nghiệp; 3 khu vực hồ nhỏ với những chòi lá ven hồ là nơi dành cho gia đình hay bạn bè. 


chúc bạn có 1 ngày vui chơi thỏa thích sau 1 tuần làm việc căng thẳng


nguồn:  linked.asia

----------

